# Renfe



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone have their number for international callers?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

902 numbers are premium rate numbers and I don't know if you can call them from outside Spain however Atencion al Cliente for RENFE 902 320 320 appears to have a non premium rate number being (+34) 954 983 830 / 913 298 390 / 954 487 620. This information extracted from 
Buscador - nmn900.com - No más números 900. I have no idea if these numbers are valid however.

You could also try an approach via the website enquiry form at http://www.renfe.com/EN/empresa/atencion_cliente/index.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Definitely use their website, you can get details of all services including fares and timetables. You can also book your tickets.

Renfe


----------



## Cicero (Jun 10, 2013)

I've decided that as a senior expat, you baldilocks are now my first point of reference  I'm 62 and retired through ill health, can I get reduced travel fares in Spain ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cicero said:


> I've decided that as a senior expat, you baldilocks are now my first point of reference  I'm 62 and retired through ill health, can I get reduced travel fares in Spain ?


They do have a reduced fares scheme but I think (don't quote me) you have to be over 65. Also in Andalucía (I can't speak for other ACs) there is what they call the Tarjeta sesntaycinco (over 65 card) which gives you reduced/free admission to various cultural things including tourist sites, half-fare on the buses (fares are ridiculously cheap anyway, e.g. from the village 12km into the nearest town €1.27 full fare, €0.64 reduced fare) and a big reduction (about €80-120) on the cost of spectacles plus other discounts. 

Senior expat, one can achieve after something like 100 postings which just means quantity not quality!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Definitely use their website, you can get details of all services including fares and timetables. You can also book your tickets.
> 
> Renfe


good evening Baldi, with all my respects, their website definetly sucks... I have been trying to book everyday for about a week, and I am pretty tech for these things, and keeps giving me error messages for everything, from my credit card, to my booking requierements, I cAnt even access my kids 40 % dis****ed children fare! it gives me a frickin error!

Definetly worst site I have encountered, ever. Have sent them countless emails, and tried to get on line assistance, but nothing. looking at their "contact us" detais, they only provide 902 numbers, which means that if you tried to call them outside Spain, you basically cant. 

i'm actually quite traumatised that i cant book my tickets to travel from Madrid to Pontevedra. I dont know what to do


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> 902 numbers are premium rate numbers and I don't know if you can call them from outside Spain however Atencion al Cliente for RENFE 902 320 320 appears to have a non premium rate number being (+34) 954 983 830 / 913 298 390 / 954 487 620. This information extracted from
> Buscador - nmn900.com - No más números 900. I have no idea if these numbers are valid however.
> 
> You could also try an approach via the website enquiry form at Renfe


Thank you, unfortunately the +34 numbers dont seem to go through for me, have you tried them?


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....on this page.....Renfe go to the pic of 'Irene' > click on the pic> choose a language and you can pose your questions. I have used it in the past and it worked well.

.....For those in the USA you can go to http://petrabax.com/renfe/ and book your tickets on line. I have used it twice and it worked well. I paid in US $ using a credit card.


----------



## WomBatt (Sep 10, 2012)

To whomever is interested - 

A simple guide to use of the RENFE website, ticket purchase and tribulations - A beginner's guide to train travel in Spain | How to use www.renfe.com

The Tarjeta Dorada is available to all over sixty - Tarjeta Dorada Card


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Cicero said:


> I've decided that as a senior expat, you baldilocks are now my first point of reference  I'm 62 and retired through ill health, can I get reduced travel fares in Spain ?


If you are older than 60 or dissabled older than 18 you can buy the TARJETA DORADA for 5 euros (valid for one year) then you have one discount of the 40% in all your tickets of train.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

WomBatt said:


> To whomever is interested -
> 
> A simple guide to use of the RENFE website, ticket purchase and tribulations - A beginner's guide to train travel in Spain | How to use www.renfe.


thank you WomBatt, This link I am sure its very helpful, but I have been using renfe, almost yearly, since I was a baby...so I dont see how a beginners guide to train travel in Spain would help me...

But its probably very helpful to expats, and thats a expat site, after all...


----------



## WomBatt (Sep 10, 2012)

As I said - 'To whomever is interested'.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

neddie said:


> .....on this page.....Renfe go to the pic of 'Irene' > click on the pic> choose a language and you can pose your questions. I have used it in the past and it worked well.
> 
> .....For those in the USA you can go to http://petrabax.com/renfe/ and book your tickets on line. I have used it twice and it worked well. I paid in US $ using a credit card.


Yes, I tried Irene, but there is not a real person typing behind her, her reponses are automated and mostly refers you to links within their site. Not real help when you need to speak with Someone.

So... I found "Irene de Renfe" on Facebook! posed my question and Then a real person replied! yes, a week after fruitless emails and attempts to call their customer service, I was finally talking to a person! Yay.

She told me that my booking requirements are "twisted" (enrevesada was her choice of words in spanish) and to send her a private message. What she told me in private was that apparently Renfe's site does not allow to book an adult travelling with two children, it has to be one child per adult! how weird is that? So She adviced me to book for myself and one child and then get a ticket for the second one in the station when I arrive in Madrid... Weird uh?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Weird indeed! Glad you foiund some help 

I kept getting error messages when trying to book train tickets for our summer holiday - tried with another card in the end and it worked!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes, I tried Irene, but there is not a real person typing behind her, her reponses are automated and mostly refers you to links within their site. Not real help when you need to speak with Someone.
> 
> So... I found "Irene de Renfe" on Facebook! posed my question and Then a real person replied! yes, a week after fruitless emails and attempts to call their customer service, I was finally talking to a person! Yay.
> 
> She told me that my booking requirements are "twisted" (enrevesada was her choice of words in spanish) and to send her a private message. What she told me in private was that apparently Renfe's site does not allow to book an adult travelling with two children, it has to be one child per adult! how weird is that? So She adviced me to book for myself and one child and then get a ticket for the second one in the station when I arrive in Madrid... Weird uh?


I seem to remember that that *was *the rule in UK at least at one time. Only one child fare per accompanying adult.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

The Man in Seat 61 The Man in Seat Sixty-One - the train travel guide... gives another site as well as petrabax

"If you have any difficulty using renfe.com, there are two alternatives. US-based Spanish holiday specialist www.petrabax.com/renfe (click 'TRAINS') sells Spanish train tickets online in US$ with a neat system linked directly to Renfe's own system. Alternatively, the Rail Europe 'world' website Rail Europe - Rail travel planner Europe - Train travel in Europe (Eurostar ? TGV ? Eurail ? Eurorail) (but not yet their UK one) has also been linked directly to the Renfe ticketing system so it can sell Spanish train tickets with just a €4 booking fee. Anyone from any country worldwide, including the UK, most of Europe, United States, Canada, Australia, Asia and Africa can use either of these systems, as both issue print-at-home tickets. Booking tips: I recommend comparing prices on both sites. The Petrabax site stays with the official Renfe class names and ticket types, which is good. However, unfortunately the Rail Europe World site has decided to create its own class and ticket terminology, Second class means 'Turista', First class means 'Preferente', it cannot book Club class."

I haven't used either myself but Mark Smith, the eponymous Man in Seat 61, is hugely knowledgeable.


----------

